# GPU-Z and Query_External processes



## gogi (Jun 2, 2017)

hi, im having an weird and infuriating issue as of gpu-z 2.0.0 and 2.1.0

every time im using it some weird bs appears in my C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp folder like this:
Query_External_15063269.exe
Query_External_15063253.exe
Query_External _15063xxx.exe>  etc etc about 6-7 of those .exes are generated   every time im using gpu-z 2.0.0 2.1.0

and so on and so forth id really like to know how can i put a stop to that madness, as i recall this crap wasnt happening with older gpuz-zs , only happens on gpu-z 2.0.0 and 2.1.0

im using older gpu-z's 0.8.2,1.19.0,1.2.0 all is fine as i suspected , that  _exe wich looks suspiciously like an exe you dont want on you pc at time soon, pops up when using gpu-z 2.0.0/2.1.0 it seems.



please assist .

edit: issue solved.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 2, 2017)

Hmmm....
"I have a problem!

hi, im having an weird and infuriating issue as of gpu-z 2.1.0

every time im using it some weird files appears in my temp folder like this:

_Query_External_15063269.exe
Query_External_15063253.exe
<insert 5 more _15063xxx.exe>
<insert 5 more _15063xxx.exe>
<insert 5 more _15063xxx.exe> etc etc_

and so on and so forth id really like to know  what's going on, since this wasn't happening as far back as April and mid May 2017 , only happens latest gpu-z 2.1.0

im using an older gpu-z 0.8.2 now i lost my older versions i, and that executable keeps popping in my temp folders   very annoying.
im using an older amd 380 on win 7 xp 1 x64 .

please assist.
I've run virus scans and Malwarebytes, and nothing appears to be on the computer that's not supposed to be. I'm not seeing anything block GPUZ, but can't be sure. Help? Thanks!"

*FTFY*


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 2, 2017)

@W1zzard He is author of said app and I have copied him in on this thread. Welcome to TPU!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 2, 2017)

GPU-z 2.1.0 uses a new scanning method for the various subsystems.  Those exes are probably deployed for this purpose.


----------



## gogi (Jun 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> GPU-z 2.1.0 uses a new scanning method for the various subsystems.  Those exes are probably deployed for this purpose.


I expected as much , though im curious, i was expecting the first reply to my issue to be all kinds of clueless chumps denying this behaviour it seems i have to wait on the creator of this app to take a dive and figure it hopefully, as currently im using 0.8.2 and all is well on my front.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 2, 2017)

gogi said:


> I expected as much , though im curious, i was expecting the first reply to my issue to be all kinds of clueless chumps denying this behaviour it seems i have to wait on the creator of this app to take a dive and figure it hopefully, as currently im using 0.8.2 and all is well on my front.



Yep, your best bet is to wait for the man himself.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2017)

So there is no problem the application works without fault?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe just roll back one version for the time being, until it can be sorted, W1z usually has a big "to do" list so may take a while.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe just roll back one version for the time being, until it can be sorted, W1z usually has a big "to do" list so may take a while.



I would be curious if this was from the adding of sensor readout for the evga cards. I'm sure w1z will pop in after doing his hero work out on the front lines of tech soon enough


----------



## gogi (Jun 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe just roll back one version for the time being, until it can be sorted, W1z usually has a big "to do" list so may take a while.


Indeed i am using 1.2.0 for the time being . ( the standard version not the rog skinned one..)


----------



## StefanM (Jun 2, 2017)

Properties/digital signature gives you a strong hint at the source


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uninstall completely, install latest version, or go back to old version


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2017)

The Query_External processes are spawned during feature detection for OpenCL/Vulkan/Cuda/PhysX, in order to be able to read 64-bit counters. GPU-Z is 32-bit only, so it has no access to those.

Also this will improve stability because buggy OpenCL/Vulkan/CUDA/PhysX drivers will now crash only the query process and not whole GPU-Z.

The temporary files should delete themselves though when they are finished. They are extremely light-weight and run without any noteworthy performance penalty vs in-process queries (I tested).

I'm always open to suggestions though and am willing to make improvements.

PS: Other posters are clueless because this was introduced in 2.0.0, yours is the first thread on it.


----------



## Naki (Jun 3, 2017)

I think this is fine as-is. Too much paranoia is not good for you.


----------



## gogi (Jun 3, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> The Query_External processes are spawned during feature detection for OpenCL/Vulkan/Cuda/PhysX, in order to be able to read 64-bit counters. GPU-Z is 32-bit only, so it has no access to those.
> 
> Also this will improve stability because buggy OpenCL/Vulkan/CUDA/PhysX drivers will now crash only the query process and not whole GPU-Z.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your insightfull response this covers it then , suggestions? , keep doing the awsome work you are doing on gpu-z , its one of the few tools im using over the years that keeps on staying on my pc others came and went away.....and there were many lol.


----------



## 74hawksfan (May 28, 2018)

How was this solved?
I am having same issue on 2.9.0, I am trying to use for AMD rig but the openCL won't populate...


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2018)

74hawksfan said:


> openCL


Please post a GPU-Z screenshot


----------



## 74hawksfan (May 28, 2018)




----------



## BiggieShady (May 28, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> I'm always open to suggestions though and am willing to make improvements.


Build Gpu-Z as 64 bit executable, make alternate mode of startup via args (that will be used for crash prone detection), spawn second gpuz instance with those args instead of extra executables ... for example browsers do this (chrome and firefox) ... they spawn themselves in aternate modes to isolate functionalities in different process space ... chrome does this for tabs, same as you need to keep gpuz alive if driver crashes detection process, google needs to keep chrome alive if one tab goes fubar via some script


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Build Gpu-Z as 64 bit executable


Yeah that's the safest route, but I don't want to give up yet


----------

